# TV in Spain



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

Can anyone tell me if TV has changed in Spain.

We do not have satellite and do not want UK programmes.

Last year we could get a number of channels and most weeks a premiership football match this year nothing just messages and Tarot channels.

We have an analogue TV which can be used in Europe.

Thanks for your help

Please can someone put this in the correct forum I keep getting forbidden signs


----------



## apxc15 (Dec 1, 2007)

Most channels in Spain are now on DTTV Digital though there 2 or 3 still on analogue. The main roll out was last year 2009.
I bought a digital aerial the other day but all I can receive is 6 Morrocan channels.
I've trying to find out why but no luck so far. :roll: 

Pete 8)


----------



## captmike (Sep 30, 2008)

Analogue tv is due to be switched off in the Malaga region in June or July this year. I don't know about other parts of Spain

Mike


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Spain has largely gone through digital switchover and the rest of Europe is following suit. If you are still using analogue then you will find decreasing availability both on mainland Europe and in the UK. from Summer this year 50% of the UK will no longer have an analogue signal and many European countries will have none.
Gerry


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

We do have a freeview box but that doesn't seem to make any difference, do you have to have a Spanish freeview box?


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

Update
We have managed to set our digital box to Spanish so can get the channels we had last year or even more.
Thanks for your help, it's great to have all this knowledge to tap into at any time.


----------

